# Apple announces battery replacement program for Sep 2012-Jan 2013 iPhones.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/08/apple-launches-a-battery-replacement-program-for-its-iphone-5-handset


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I have the 5.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's a link in the article for how to determine if your phone is one of the 5s that it applies to.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! Your link took me right to the page to check it out. Thankfully, my phone is okay. That's all I need to know as I sigh in relief.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My 5S is OK too.    I like the 5S.  Feel no need to upgrade as yet.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

my iphone 5 qualifies, guess I have to make an appointment


----------

